

The seedling of the inspiration of Facebook? - jaydub
http://web.archive.org/web/20031002141931/leverett.harvard.edu/facebook/

======
jaydub
Not particularly shocking -- which is exactly the point.

Of course its amazingly easy now to make connections looking backwards. But I
do think that it is safe to say that there are plenty of working
systems/services that people are okay with, but who's full potential is masked
by mediocrity.

